# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Սև հետք՝ աչքի առաջ

## Chuk

Ժող ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, որ պետք ա բժշկի գնամ, բայց մինչ գնալը ձեր իմացածով կիսվեք խնդրում եմ:

Շաբաթից ավել ա աչքիս առաջ հետք ա առաջացել, որը հայացքիս հետ «լողում ա»: Մի նմանատիպ բան շատ վաղուց ունեցել եմ մյուս աչքումս, շատ ավելի մանր: Դա առաջացել էր նրանից, որ երեխա ժամանակ բակի երեխեքից մեկը պախկվոցիում հաղթելու համար աչքիս մեջ լիմոնի աղ էր լցրել: Դրա հետ կապված բժիշկն ասել էր, որ ֆիզիկական վնասվածք ա, քերծվածք, բայց այլ խնդիր չի առաջացնի: Դա ինձ առանձնապես չէր խանգարում, սովորաբար չէի էլ նկատում:

Իսկ էս մեկն անընդհատ առաջս ա ու ուշադրությունս շեղում ա: Ֆիզիկական վնասվածք չեմ հիշում որ եղած լինի, չնայած կարող ա քամիներից ավազ լցված լինի:

Ուրիշ ինչի՞ց ա դա լինում ու ի՞նչ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ: Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել:

----------


## Chuk

Աչքիս ճիշտը միանգամից բժշկի գնալն ա  :Sad:

----------

Lion (27.03.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Մի յոթից ութ տարի առաջ առաջացել էր մոտս, էդ ժամանակ էլ կարճատեսությունս թափով խորանում էր: Բժիշկն ասեց լուրջ բան չի, չեմ էլ հիշում ինչ որ դեղեր նշանակեց թե չէ: Բայց գլխավոր ասածն էն էր, որ անհանգստանալու բան չկա: Հիմա չգիտեմ դա իրոք տենց ա թե խելքը չհասավ, բայց էդ լողորդ կետերից կազմված գծիկը կետերը մինչ էսօր էլ կան, ու եթե չհիշեմ իրանց մասին չեմ էլ նկատի: Իսկ էդ օրերին քո պես աննդհատ տեսնում էի:

----------

Chuk (27.03.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աչքիս ճիշտը միանգամից բժշկի գնալն ա


Կարամ լավ բժիշկի տեղ ասեմ, ով իմ աչքերն ա վիրահատել ․․․ Կարծեմ Գալոյինն էլ ա ինքը արել։ 

Բայց սեփական փորձից կարամ ասեմ, որ տենց պրոբլեմները լինում են, երբ աչքի վրա իրոք ֆիզիկական ներգործություն ա եղած լինում, հենց թեկուզ քո ասած քամի ա եղել, ավազ ու փոշի ա լցվել աչքդ, լվացել ես անցել ա, ուշադրություն չես դարձրել, բայց հետևանքը մնացել ա։

----------

Chuk (27.03.2017)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ժող ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, որ պետք ա բժշկի գնամ, բայց մինչ գնալը ձեր իմացածով կիսվեք խնդրում եմ:
> 
> Շաբաթից ավել ա աչքիս առաջ հետք ա առաջացել, որը հայացքիս հետ «լողում ա»: Մի նմանատիպ բան շատ վաղուց ունեցել եմ մյուս աչքումս, շատ ավելի մանր: Դա առաջացել էր նրանից, որ երեխա ժամանակ բակի երեխեքից մեկը պախկվոցիում հաղթելու համար աչքիս մեջ լիմոնի աղ էր լցրել: Դրա հետ կապված բժիշկն ասել էր, որ ֆիզիկական վնասվածք ա, քերծվածք, բայց այլ խնդիր չի առաջացնի: Դա ինձ առանձնապես չէր խանգարում, սովորաբար չէի էլ նկատում:
> 
> Իսկ էս մեկն անընդհատ առաջս ա ու ուշադրությունս շեղում ա: Ֆիզիկական վնասվածք չեմ հիշում որ եղած լինի, չնայած կարող ա քամիներից ավազ լցված լինի:
> 
> Ուրիշ ինչի՞ց ա դա լինում ու ի՞նչ հետևանքներ կարող ա ունենալ: Ի՞նչ ա պետք անել:


Չկարդացի մինչև վերջ։ Ոչ թե գնալ, այլ շտապ գնալ։

----------

Chuk (27.03.2017), Rhayader (28.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Չկարդացի մինչև վերջ։ Ոչ թե գնալ, այլ շտապ գնալ։


Լիզ ջան, ամեն դեպքում խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն՝ հեչ որ չէ հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ լինելու համար։ Զուտ տեսականորեն ի՞նչ վտանգ կարող ա լինի։

----------


## Freeman

> Լիզ ջան, ամեն դեպքում խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն՝ հեչ որ չէ հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ լինելու համար։ Զուտ տեսականորեն ի՞նչ վտանգ կարող ա լինի։


Չուկ ջան, շատ լայն հարց ա էդ:
Սկսած միգրենից (նու եթե մի  քանի օր ա կա ու գլխացավ չեք ունեցել) վերջացրած տեսանյարդի խնդիրներից լիքը բաներ կան, որոնք կարան դրա պատճառը լինեն՝ թե՛ լուրջ, թե՛ ոչ այնքան: ես էլ եմ խորհուրդ տալիս շտապ գնաս, եթե դեռ չես գնացել:

Հ.գ. եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել նկարագրածովդ, խոսքը գնում ա դրական սկատոմայի մասին:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ ջան, ամեն դեպքում խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն՝ հեչ որ չէ հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ լինելու համար։ Զուտ տեսականորեն ի՞նչ վտանգ կարող ա լինի։


Համարս ունե՞ս, զանգի ոչ աշխատանքային ժամին՝ զրուցեք, եթե պետք ա։

----------

Chuk (28.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Գուգոյից՝ 
ռուսերեն
անգլերեն
հայերեն

Սարսափելի բան չի թվում ըստ իմ նայածի:

----------

Chuk (28.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ձեռի հետ էլ խորհուրդներ:
Արմատական պատճառները կարող են աչքի վատ նյութափոխանակությունն ու լարվածությունը լինել, որոնք վիրահատությամբ վայթե (կամ ինչքան հասկանում եմ) չեն վերանում: Կարելի է էկրանին նայելը սահմանափակել, քնելը շատացնել, անցնել սպիտակուցային  դիետայի, աչքի նյութափոխանակության համար սննդային հավելումներ, ծխելը թարկել (եթե դեռ չի թարկվցվցել), միշտ լիքը ջուր խմել ու մարզվել (պարան թռնելը իմ ամենասիրած բանն ա, սաղին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս :Ճ):

----------


## GriFFin

> Գուգոյից՝ 
> ռուսերեն
> անգլերեն
> հայերեն
> 
> Սարսափելի բան չի թվում ըստ իմ նայածի:


Ոնց որ քֆուր տան, երբ բուժվում և հետազոտվում են գուգլին հետևելով։ Գուգլը ընդհամենը տեղեկություն ա տալիս, բայց միշտ զննում և հետազոտություն ա պետք անցկացնել։

----------

Cassiopeia (28.03.2017)

----------


## laro

Չուկ  հնարավոր ա ապակենման մարմնի դեստրուկցիա լինի:

----------


## laro

> Չուկ  հնարավոր ա ապակենման մարմնի դեստրուկցիա լինի:


Նոր ակնաբույժ դասախոսիս հարցրեցի, ասեց կարող ա ցանցաթաղանթ էլ լինի: Պետք ա գնաս, բիբդ լայնացնեն, նոր հստակ կասեն:

----------

Chuk (29.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոնց որ քֆուր տան, երբ բուժվում և հետազոտվում են գուգլին հետևելով։ Գուգլը ընդհամենը տեղեկություն ա տալիս, բայց միշտ զննում և հետազոտություն ա պետք անցկացնել։


Ի՞նչ բուժվել-հետազոտվել, Աստված հետ ու հեռու պահի: Գուգլի հրաշքը ինֆորմացիայի պակասի հարցը լուծելն է… Մնացածը մարդու գործն է՝ ապրելակերպը փոխե՞լ, թե՞ առողջություն խնդրել սպիտակ խալաթ հագած սրի…  :Xeloq: 
Թե՞ գնալ ընկնել հիվանդանոցները:

----------


## Freeman

> Ի՞նչ բուժվել-հետազոտվել, Աստված հետ ու հեռու պահի: Գուգլի հրաշքը ինֆորմացիայի պակասի հարցը լուծելն է… Մնացածը մարդու գործն է՝ ապրելակերպը փոխե՞լ, թե՞ առողջություն խնդրել սպիտակ խալաթ հագած սրի… 
> Թե՞ գնալ ընկնել հիվանդանոցները:


Վիշապ ջան, բժշկության բնագավառից գուգլով ման գալը դաժե անուն ունի՝ 
Cyberchondria, սիրուն ա հնչում:
Իսկ գուգլում ինֆո ման գալը՝ եթե արդեն կոնկրետ ախտանիշներ կան, մենակ կարա վնասի, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում, եթե իսկականից սկատոմա ա, գուգլի խորհուրդները ու ընդհանուր խորհուրդները ահագին կվնասեն:

----------

Chuk (28.03.2017), laro (28.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, բժշկության բնագավառից գուգլով ման գալը դաժե անուն ունի՝ 
> Cyberchondria, սիրուն ա հնչում:
> Իսկ գուգլում ինֆո ման գալը՝ եթե արդեն կոնկրետ ախտանիշներ կան, մենակ կարա վնասի, կոնկրետ էս դեպքում, եթե իսկականից սկատոմա ա, գուգլի խորհուրդները ու ընդհանուր խորհուրդները ահագին կվնասեն:



Ֆրիման ջան, արդեն երկու քիչ հավանական դիագնոզ առաջ քաշեցիր՝ կիբերխոնդրիա (ինձ մոտ) ու սկատոմա (Չուկի մոտ):
Գուգլով ման գալը հենց սրա համար էլ ա օգտակար, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ ինֆորմացված գնան բժիշկների մոտ, որ հավայի չախտորոշվեն ու «չբուժվեն» չեղած հիվանդություններից:
Քանզի լիքը բժիշկներ սիրում են անտեղյակ, հնազանդ ու վախեցած այցելուների, որ պատրաստ են բժշկի առաջարկած ցանկացած բիզնես պլանի մեջ ներդրումներ կատարելու, ինչպես ասում են՝ տառապանքս փորձ ունի:
Ես չեմ ասում, որ բժիշկները անգրագետ են (տենց էլ ա պատահում), ուղղակի հիմնականում շահերի հակասության խնդիր կա:  :Pardon: 
Բժշկի կարելի է ու պետք է գնալ, բայց գուգլով ստուգելը վնաս չի տա: 
Իհարկե ընկալումների ռացիոնալությունից էլ է կախված, կարող ա ինձ մոտ կիբերխոնդրիա՞ ա, պետք ա բուժվե՞լ, հեսա սըրչ անեմ :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆրիման ջան, արդեն երկու քիչ հավանական դիագնոզ առաջ քաշեցիր՝ կիբերխոնդրիա (ինձ մոտ) ու սկատոմա (Չուկի մոտ):
> Գուգլով ման գալը հենց սրա համար էլ ա օգտակար, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ ինֆորմացված գնան բժիշկների մոտ, որ հավայի չախտորոշվեն ու «չբուժվեն» չեղած հիվանդություններից:
> Քանզի լիքը բժիշկներ սիրում են անտեղյակ, հնազանդ ու վախեցած այցելուների, որ պատրաստ են բժշկի առաջարկած ցանկացած բիզնես պլանի մեջ ներդրումներ կատարելու, ինչպես ասում են՝ տառապանքս փորձ ունի:
> Ես չեմ ասում, որ բժիշկները անգրագետ են (տենց էլ ա պատահում), ուղղակի հիմնականում շահերի հակասության խնդիր կա: 
> Բժշկի կարելի է ու պետք է գնալ, բայց գուգլով ստուգելը վնաս չի տա: 
> Իհարկե ընկալումների ռացիոնալությունից էլ է կախված, կարող ա ինձ մոտ կիբերխոնդրիա՞ ա, պետք ա բուժվե՞լ, հեսա սըրչ անեմ :Ճ


Վիշ, հասկանալի ա քո ասածը, ու ասենք կարելի ա գուգլել, եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հայտնվել ես կողքի թեմայում քննարկվող էն անասունի մոտ, որ սաղին ուղարկում ա մակաբույծներից բուժվելու: Բայց հավատա, գուգլը հաճախ չափից դուրս սխալ ուղու վրա ա դնում, ու գուգլով հնարավոր չի ճիշտ գաղափար ունենալ, թե ինչ հավանական հիվանդություն ունես թեկուզ էն պարզ պատճառով, որ գուգլը գրեթե մի տասնամյակի բժշկական կրթություն ու աշխատանքային փորձ չունի, ոչ էլ կարա գործիքային հետազոտություններ անի:

Սկատոման էլ, ի դեպ, դիագնոզ չի, ախտանիշ ա: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (29.03.2017), Մուշու (29.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Թեման բացել եմ զուտ նախնական ինֆորմացիա ստանալու համար (իրականում ոչ նախնական, որտև գուգլել ես էլ գիտեմ, արդեն ահագին բաներ նայել էի): Գուգլով բուժվելը համարում եմ ամենասխալ բաներից մեկը, բայց ինչ-որ նախնական ինֆո ունենալը իսկապես կարևոր է։ Բայց անկեղծ ասած Լիզայի կարճ գրառումը՝ անհապաղ ստուգման գնալու, ավելի կարևոր ու սթափեցնող էր, քան տասնյակ նման հոդվածներ կարդալն ու ինֆորմացվելը։

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին խորհուրդների համար։ Ինձ արդեն պետք է որ հերթագրած լինեն մի լավ ակնաբույժի մոտ, հավանաբար առաջիկա օրերին արդեն կկանչեն հետազոտվելու։

Նորից շնորհակալություն։ 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

CactuSoul (29.03.2017), Freeman (29.03.2017), Աթեիստ (29.03.2017), Մուշու (29.03.2017)

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիման ջան, արդեն երկու քիչ հավանական դիագնոզ առաջ քաշեցիր՝ կիբերխոնդրիա (ինձ մոտ) ու սկատոմա (Չուկի մոտ):


Եղբայր, նախ կիբերխոնդրիան հեչ հազվադեպ չի, սկատոման էլ էնքան հազվադեպ չի, ինչքան մտածում ես երկրորդ՝ իրանցից ոչ մեկ հիվանդություն չի, առաջինը ավելի շուտ բնավորության շեշտվածություն ա իսկ երկրորդը՝ սինդրոմ, հետո էլ՝ դաժե եթե ամենահազվադեպ բանը լիներ սկատոման, արի ընդունի, որ էդ ունեցող մարդն ախտանիշները պոիսկ տալով ինքն իրեն կվնասեր, մինչդեռ միջին կրթվածության ցանկացած բժիշկ հինգ րոպեում ավելի ճիշտ կուղղորդեր։




> Գուգլով ման գալը հենց սրա համար էլ ա օգտակար, որ մարդիկ մի քիչ ինֆորմացված գնան բժիշկների մոտ, որ հավայի չախտորոշվեն ու «չբուժվեն» չեղած հիվանդություններից:


Եղբայր, Գուգլով ման գալը վնաս ա էդ նույն պատճառով։
Քանի՞ վնաս թվարկեմ, է՞ն, որ մարդիկ անտիբիոտիկերի մասին իմանում են, հավայի "բուժվում" ու դրա պատճառով անտիբիոտիկներն սկսում են չազդել, թե՞ էն, որ էդքան ուշացած դիմելու դեպքեր ունենք, որի պատճառով, որ հետո մարդկանց առողջությանն անուղղելի վնաս ա տրվում։ Քանի՞ դեպք հենց հիմա բերեմ, որ մայրը գուգլի դեղ ա տվել երեխային ու հավայի սպանել։
Ինչքան էլ մարդը կրթված ու բազմակողմանի զարգացած լինի, ինքը չի կարա բժշկության մասին նորմալ ինֆորմացիա գտնի ինտերնետում։ Օրինակ էս դեպքում քո գտած խորհուրդները Չուկի նույն գանգատով հարյուր հոգի որ փորձեին, իրենցից գոնե մեկը շատ մեծ վնաս էր կրելու առողջական, ու ոչ թե "չէր բուժվելու", այլ իսկականից չեր բուժվելու։ Չուկի օրինակը չլիներ, լիքը վախենալու հիվանդություններ կասեի էդ նույն նշանով սկսվող ու ոչ հազվադեպ։ Չնայած իհարկե հազվադեպն էլ կապ չունի, եթե հազարից մեկը կարա սխալ բուժվի, չենք կարա թքած ունենանք էդ մեկի վրա։




> Քանզի լիքը բժիշկներ սիրում են անտեղյակ, հնազանդ ու վախեցած այցելուների, որ պատրաստ են բժշկի առաջարկած ցանկացած բիզնես պլանի մեջ ներդրումներ կատարելու, ինչպես ասում են՝ տառապանքս փորձ ունի:
> Ես չեմ ասում, որ բժիշկները անգրագետ են (տենց էլ ա պատահում), ուղղակի հիմնականում շահերի հակասության խնդիր կա: 
> Բժշկի կարելի է ու պետք է գնալ, բայց գուգլով ստուգելը վնաս չի տա:


Շատ կուզեի ասել՝ տենց բժիշկ չկա, որ գուգլից վատ խորհուրդներ տա։ Կան բնականաբար, դրա համար կարելի ա ուղղակի ճշտել ում մոտ եք գնում։ Իսկ որ սենց նեռվայնանում ենք, որ գուգլով հիվանդության ուժում եք ման գալիս, էդ "կլիենտ կորցնելու" վախից չի, այլ հիվանդների սխալ ինքնաբուժումները ուղղելու ու լիքը կյանքեր անիմաստ կորցնել չուզենալու պատճառով ա։ 
Ես որ Հայաստանում բժշկությամբ զբաղվելու մտքեր չունեմ, եթե մնացի էստեղ, հաստատ բժիշկ չեմ աշխատելու, բայց դրանից ավելի քիչ չեմ նեռվայնանա գուգլով/հարևաններով "բուժվողներից"։




> Իհարկե ընկալումների ռացիոնալությունից էլ է կախված, կարող ա ինձ մոտ կիբերխոնդրիա՞ ա, պետք ա բուժվե՞լ, հեսա սըրչ անեմ :Ճ


Կիբերխոնդրիկին բիլայնի ինտերնետը կփրկի  :Jpit:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ամեն մեկի գործն ա, թե իր առողջության հետ ոնց կվարվի, բայց հուսով եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ հիվանդության ախտանիշներ ունենաս, բժշկի կգնաս, ոչ թե կգուգլես))

----------

Chuk (29.03.2017), Հայկօ (29.03.2017), Մուշու (29.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, հասկանալի ա քո ասածը, ու ասենք կարելի ա գուգլել, եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հայտնվել ես կողքի թեմայում քննարկվող էն անասունի մոտ, որ սաղին ուղարկում ա մակաբույծներից բուժվելու: Բայց հավատա, գուգլը հաճախ չափից դուրս սխալ ուղու վրա ա դնում, ու գուգլով հնարավոր չի ճիշտ գաղափար ունենալ, թե ինչ հավանական հիվանդություն ունես թեկուզ էն պարզ պատճառով, որ գուգլը գրեթե մի տասնամյակի բժշկական կրթություն ու աշխատանքային փորձ չունի, ոչ էլ կարա գործիքային հետազոտություններ անի:
> 
> Սկատոման էլ, ի դեպ, դիագնոզ չի, ախտանիշ ա: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են


Հավատում եմ, գուգլը մարդ չի :Ճ 
Ինտերնետում ամեն տեսակի ինֆո էլ կա՝ սկսած դիլետանտ խորհուրդներից վերջացրած Ստենֆորդի հազար տարվա փորձ ունեցող պրոֆեսորների հոդվածներով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եղբայր, նախ կիբերխոնդրիան հեչ հազվադեպ չի, սկատոման էլ էնքան հազվադեպ չի, ինչքան մտածում ես երկրորդ՝ իրանցից ոչ մեկ հիվանդություն չի, առաջինը ավելի շուտ բնավորության շեշտվածություն ա իսկ երկրորդը՝ սինդրոմ, հետո էլ՝ դաժե եթե ամենահազվադեպ բանը լիներ սկատոման, արի ընդունի, որ էդ ունեցող մարդն ախտանիշները պոիսկ տալով ինքն իրեն կվնասեր, մինչդեռ միջին կրթվածության ցանկացած բժիշկ հինգ րոպեում ավելի ճիշտ կուղղորդեր։
> 
> 
> 
> Եղբայր, Գուգլով ման գալը վնաս ա էդ նույն պատճառով։
> Քանի՞ վնաս թվարկեմ, է՞ն, որ մարդիկ անտիբիոտիկերի մասին իմանում են, հավայի "բուժվում" ու դրա պատճառով անտիբիոտիկներն սկսում են չազդել, թե՞ էն, որ էդքան ուշացած դիմելու դեպքեր ունենք, որի պատճառով, որ հետո մարդկանց առողջությանն անուղղելի վնաս ա տրվում։ Քանի՞ դեպք հենց հիմա բերեմ, որ մայրը գուգլի դեղ ա տվել երեխային ու հավայի սպանել։
> Ինչքան էլ մարդը կրթված ու բազմակողմանի զարգացած լինի, ինքը չի կարա բժշկության մասին նորմալ ինֆորմացիա գտնի ինտերնետում։ Օրինակ էս դեպքում քո գտած խորհուրդները Չուկի նույն գանգատով հարյուր հոգի որ փորձեին, իրենցից գոնե մեկը շատ մեծ վնաս էր կրելու առողջական, ու ոչ թե "չէր բուժվելու", այլ իսկականից չեր բուժվելու։ Չուկի օրինակը չլիներ, լիքը վախենալու հիվանդություններ կասեի էդ նույն նշանով սկսվող ու ոչ հազվադեպ։ Չնայած իհարկե հազվադեպն էլ կապ չունի, եթե հազարից մեկը կարա սխալ բուժվի, չենք կարա թքած ունենանք էդ մեկի վրա։
> 
> 
> ...


Կարճ: Գուգլում ման եկող իրեն անտիբիոտիկներ նշանակողը ահագին տարբերվում ա գուգլում ախտանիշներ, պատճառահետևանքներ փնտրող ու ապրելակերպի վրա աշխատող մարդուց: 
Պետք չի ամեն ինչ ընդհանրացնել: Բոլոր բժիշկները չի որ ադեկվատ են, ու բոլոր գուգլում ման եկողները չի, որ դեբիլ են:

----------

CactuSoul (29.03.2017), Հայկօ (29.03.2017)

----------


## Freeman

> Կարճ: Գուգլում ման եկող իրեն անտիբիոտիկներ նշանակողը ահագին տարբերվում ա գուգլում ախտանիշներ, պատճառահետևանքներ փնտրող ու ապրելակերպի վրա աշխատող մարդուց: 
> Պետք չի ամեն ինչ ընդհանրացնել: Բոլոր բժիշկները չի որ ադեկվատ են, ու բոլոր գուգլում ման եկողները չի, որ դեբիլ են:


Ես էլ կարճ)
Էս դեպքում մարդը կոնկրետ ախտանիշ էր ասել, դու կոնկրետ խորհուրդներ էիր դրել գուգլից, եթե ախտանիշներ չունենար, հանգիստ կարար զբաղվեր առողջ ապրելակերպով, բայց եթե մի բան էն չի, ամենաճիշտը էդ ոլորտում սաղ կյանքն անցկացրած մարդուն դիմելն ա: Առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին լիքը լավ խորհուրդներ կան, որոնք կոնկրետ պաթոլոգիաների դեպքում չեն կարելի:
Համոզված եմ, որ եթե իրա ասածը պոիսկ տամ, լիքը անասուն ու վնասող բաներ ա բերելու

Բացի դրանից էլ՝ լիքը սխալ խորհուրդներ էլ ա հնարավոր գտնել, ու եթե քթի ծակ ունենալու դեպքում հնարավոր ա տարբերել սխալ խորհուրդը ոչ սխալ խորհրդից, ապա արդեն բուժվելու դեպքում անկախ քթի ծակերի քանակից դաժե բժիշկների մեջ մարդիկ կան, որ չեն կարողանում տարբերել ախմախ գիտական հոդվածը ոչ ախմախ գիտական հոդվածից:

----------

Chuk (29.03.2017), laro (29.03.2017), Հայկօ (29.03.2017), Մուշու (29.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հավատում եմ, գուգլը մարդ չի :Ճ 
> Ինտերնետում ամեն տեսակի ինֆո էլ կա՝ սկսած դիլետանտ խորհուրդներից վերջացրած Ստենֆորդի հազար տարվա փորձ ունեցող պրոֆեսորների հոդվածներով:


Վիշ, բժիշկը ոչ բժշկից տարբերվում ա ոչ միայն ինֆորմացիա ունենալով, այլ էդ ինֆորմացիան ճիշտ կիրառելով: Ստենֆորդի պրոֆեսորի հոդվածը կարաս կարդաս ու բժշկի չգնաս, ինչը կարա լիքը վատ հետևանքներ ունենա: Իսկ կոնկրետ օրինակով էլ Ֆրիմանն արդեն ասեց:

----------

Մուշու (29.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ոչ մեկ սխալ խորհուրդ չի տվել ու ոչ մեկ խորհուրդ չի տվել բժշկի չգնալ։
Հղումներս կողմնորոշվելու ու հավայի պանիկան ցրելու համար էին։ Եթե մարդու մոտ արտագարգ խնդիր լիներ, առանց ձեզ հարցնելու կգնար բժշկի, իսկ վայթե գրել էր մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու համար։ Բայց դուք շատ խելացի եք, օքեյ։

----------

Chuk (29.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ մեկ սխալ խորհուրդ չի տվել ու ոչ մեկ խորհուրդ չի տվել բժշկի չգնալ։
> Հղումներս կողմնորոշվելու ու հավայի պանիկան ցրելու համար էին։ Եթե մարդու մոտ արտագարգ խնդիր լիներ, առանց ձեզ հարցնելու կգնար բժշկի, իսկ վայթե գրել էր մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու համար։ Բայց դուք շատ խելացի եք, օքեյ։


Քանի դեռ բժշկի չի գնացել, շատ դժվար ա ասել՝ հավայի ա պանիկան, թե չէ: Փաստորեն, դու որոշեցիր, որ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա, ու ուզեցիր պանիկան ցրել, մինչդեռ մենք ստեղ չորս-հինգ բժիշկով նստած ասում ենք՝ հնարավոր չի ասել լուրջ բան ա, թե չէ, մինչև բժիշկը նայի:

Ի դեպ, երբ էս բաժնի մոդեր էի, խստիվ արգելել էի ոչ բժիշկների խորհուրդները: Հիմա մոդերը ո՞վ ա: Նույնը կառաջարկեի: 

Sendt fra min E5823 med Tapatalk

----------


## laro

> Ոչ մեկ սխալ խորհուրդ չի տվել ու ոչ մեկ խորհուրդ չի տվել բժշկի չգնալ։
> Հղումներս կողմնորոշվելու ու հավայի պանիկան ցրելու համար էին։ Եթե մարդու մոտ արտագարգ խնդիր լիներ, առանց ձեզ հարցնելու կգնար բժշկի, իսկ վայթե գրել էր մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու համար։ Բայց դուք շատ խելացի եք, օքեյ։


Թարսի պես էս էն հարցն ա, որ պանիկա պետք ա: Սկատոման ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Ա շատ լուրջ խնդիրների ախտանիշ լինի ու հենց լուրջ էլ պիտի մոտենալ էս հարցին, ոչ թե "հավայի պանիկան ցրել" ասենք էս քո մեթոդով, որ առողջ ապրելակերպ, քիչ ծանրաբեռնվածություն, սպիտակուցային սնունդ.... իսկ քանի որ սկատոման լիքը հիվանդության ախտանիշ ԿԱՐԱ լինի, բնականաբար դիագնոզ ոչ մեկ չի կարա դնի, մինչև օբյեկտիվ հետազոտություն չանցնի հիվանդը: 
Թեմայից դուրս ասեմ, որ սենց լիքը մարդ պանիկան ցրում ա հարևան- բարեկամ-Գուգոներով, էն կարգի, որ պուճուր նորագոյացությունը, որ փոքր մանիպուլյացիայով կհեռացվեր, նենց ա աճում, դեմքի կեսը ծածկում, ամբողջ ակնագունդը ներառում, հասնում էն աստիճանի, որ արդեն  սկսում ա նեկրոզվել, առանց չափազանցնելու ճիճու ա ընկնում, նոր սրբիչը դեմքին փռած բժշկի են դիմում: Այ էդ ժամանակ նոր արդեն խնդիրը լուրջ ա իրենց թվում, այ էդ ժամանակ հարևանի ասած սոդան  ու յոդով  կլետկեն չեն օգնում:

----------

Chuk (29.03.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (29.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Լարո ջան, հասկացանք, որ արխայնացնել պետք չի, բայց...  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## laro

> Լարո ջան, հասկացանք, որ արխայնացնել պետք չի, բայց... 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ես մեծատառերով գրել եմ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Ա  :Smile: 
Էն ճիճու ընկնելու մասն էլ քո հետ հեեեչ կապ չունի :Դ Ուղղակի հոգնել ենք արդեն էս մեր ժողովրդի դինջ վիճակից ( ոչ մեկդ ձեր վրա չվերցնեք): Մինչև ծայրահեղ վատ չի լինում, բժշկի չեն դիմում: 
Չուկ, համ էլ կարա ոչ մի լուրջ բան չլինի, նենց չստացվի վախացնում  եմ քեզ անիմաստ: Ուղղակի պիտի լուրջ մոտենալ հարցին, ասածս էս էր  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչքան հասկացա, ստեղ լիքը խելոքներ կան: 
Մոտավորապես սենց՝ խոսքի ես թեմա բացեմ, ասեմ գլուխս ցավում ա, մի քանի սարսափած ծանրակշիռ սոփեթստներ թռնեն դեմքիս՝ «անմիջապես գնա բժշկի, կարող է քաղցքեղ լինել»: 
Բյուրի «խստիվ արգելել էի ոչ բժիշկների խորհուրդները» լրիվ բուլշիթ ա, այսինքն սաղ բժիշկները ադեկվատ են, սաղ ոչ բժիշկները՝ դեբիլ:
Ձեր գործն ա էդ խելքին մնալը:

----------


## laro

Ուրեմն դու աչքի առաջ սև հետքը համեմատում ես գլխացավի հետ? Ու Գուգոն ու չբժիշկը ավելի խելոք են բժշկությունից տեղյակ մարդկանցից էս հարցում?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուրեմն դու աչքի առաջ սև հետքը համեմատում ես գլխացավի հետ? Ու Գուգոն ու չբժիշկը ավելի խելոք են բժշկությունից տեղյակ մարդկանցից էս հարցում?


Հա, որովհետև սև հետքը աչքի առաջ կարա ավելի ՔԻՉ սարսափելի ախտանիշ լինի, քան թե ձեր բոլոր թվարկածները: ՈՒ բոլոր ախտանիշներից դուք ընտրեցիք ամենասարսափելիները, էնքան որ հավայի պանիկա ստեղծեք, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու, որ դրանք կարող ա ուղեկցվում են ուրիշ ախտանիշներով ու պայմաններով, որոնց պարագայում մարդը դժվար թե թեմա բացեր ու ձեզնից կարծիք հարցներ ու մեկ էլ սաղ գիշեր ակումբում օնլայն լիներ, որ տեսներ էլ ով ա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին բան ասում: Չուկ ջան, բեզ աբիդ :Ճ 
Բայց մի հատ գնա բժշկի ստուգվի, ու լավ կլինի խմել-ծխելը թարկես (մասնավորապես որոշ արաղներ մեթիլի անթույլատրելի քանակ կարան ունենան ու կուրություն առաջացնեն) ու եթե մարզվելու հետ չունես, գոնե ռեժիմով քնի: 
Բայց որ մարզվես (քաշերով վարժություններ), հաստատ ավելի կավ կլի: ՈՒ շատ քիչ բժիշկներ քեզ սա խորհուրդ կտան, էդ էլ ասեմ :Ճ

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ ջան, ես միայն ու միայն գարեջուր եմ խմում, չեմ ծխում։ Բայց մերսի։ 

Բժկներն ավելի ճիշտ են։ Ճիշտ ա ես մի բանի մասին եմ գրել, բայց ուրիշ նշաններ էլ կան։ Ու հաճախ ինտերնետներում մարդիկ են լինում, ում մտքով չի էլ անցնում ուրիշ նշանների մասին հարցնել, ինչ-որ բուժումներ են տալիս։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## impression

այ տղա դե գնա բժշկի էլի, հա բացում նայում եմ, բան չի փոխվել
գնա տեսնենք ինչ էղավ, ոնց որ վատ սերիալ լինի արդեն

----------

CactuSoul (30.03.2017), Հայկօ (30.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, ես միայն ու միայն գարեջուր եմ խմում, չեմ ծխում։ Բայց մերսի։ 
> 
> Բժկներն ավելի ճիշտ են։ Ճիշտ ա ես մի բանի մասին եմ գրել, բայց ուրիշ նշաններ էլ կան։ Ու հաճախ ինտերնետներում մարդիկ են լինում, ում մտքով չի էլ անցնում ուրիշ նշանների մասին հարցնել, ինչ-որ բուժումներ են տալիս։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Այո պատահում են ճիշտ բժիկներ էլ, սխալ խորհուրդ տվող ինտերնետի մարդիկ էլ: Ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում է: 
Առողջ լինես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան հասկացա, ստեղ լիքը խելոքներ կան: 
> Մոտավորապես սենց՝ խոսքի ես թեմա բացեմ, ասեմ գլուխս ցավում ա, մի քանի սարսափած ծանրակշիռ սոփեթստներ թռնեն դեմքիս՝ «անմիջապես գնա բժշկի, կարող է քաղցքեղ լինել»: 
> Բյուրի «խստիվ արգելել էի ոչ բժիշկների խորհուրդները» լրիվ բուլշիթ ա, այսինքն սաղ բժիշկները ադեկվատ են, սաղ ոչ բժիշկները՝ դեբիլ:
> Ձեր գործն ա էդ խելքին մնալը:


Ստեղ լիքը խելոքներ չեն, դիպլոմավորված բժիշկներ են: Խելոք լինելն ու մի ոլորտի մասնագետ լինելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:

Ու հա, եթե թեմա բացես գլխացավի մասին, քեզ մի քանի հարց կտամ, ու քո պատասխաններից կախված կա՛մ կասեմ քնի-հանգստացի, կա՛մ կասեմ՝ հենց էս պահին բժշկի գնալ էլ չէ, զանգի շտապօգնություն: Քեզ թվում ա՝ մարդիկ կոշկակարությու՞ն են սովորում էդքան տարի։ Քեզ թվում ա՝ մարդիկ գուգլ կարդալո՞վ են բժիշկ դառնում:

Այ երբ կգնաս, վեց տարի գիշեր-ցերեկ բժշկականներում կճռռաս, էդ քո գուգլի նյութերից հազար անգամ մեծ ու հազար անգամ ավելի բարդ տեքստեր կկարդաս, կլինիկաներում կչլվես, կհերթապահես, երկուսից չորս տարի էլ կլինիկական օրդինատուրայում կփտես, այ էդ ժամանակ կգաս ու էս թեմայում խորհուրդներ կտաս: Իսկ էս պահին կներես, բայց խոսքը խելոքի ու դեբիլի մասին չի, այլ կոմպետենտ ու ոչ կոմպետենտ լինելու: Դու ոչ կոմպետենտ ես էս բնագավառում, հաշտվի էդ մտքի հետ:

----------

Glück (29.03.2017), laro (29.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Լիլ, իսկ ես արդեն մի քիչ փոշմանում եմ թեման բացելու համար։ Կգնամ, հետո ստեղ կգրեմ ինչ էր։ Հույս ունեմ, որ հավայի «չանգռվածք» ա

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

impression (29.03.2017), Հայկօ (30.03.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, որովհետև սև հետքը աչքի առաջ կարա ավելի ՔԻՉ սարսափելի ախտանիշ լինի, քան թե ձեր բոլոր թվարկածները: ՈՒ բոլոր ախտանիշներից դուք ընտրեցիք ամենասարսափելիները, էնքան որ հավայի պանիկա ստեղծեք, առանց երկար-բարակ մտածելու, որ դրանք կարող ա ուղեկցվում են ուրիշ ախտանիշներով ու պայմաններով, որոնց պարագայում մարդը դժվար թե թեմա բացեր ու ձեզնից կարծիք հարցներ ու մեկ էլ սաղ գիշեր ակումբում օնլայն լիներ, որ տեսներ էլ ով ա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին բան ասում: Չուկ ջան, բեզ աբիդ :Ճ 
> Բայց մի հատ գնա բժշկի ստուգվի, ու լավ կլինի խմել-ծխելը թարկես (մասնավորապես որոշ արաղներ մեթիլի անթույլատրելի քանակ կարան ունենան ու կուրություն առաջացնեն) ու եթե մարզվելու հետ չունես, գոնե ռեժիմով քնի: 
> Բայց որ մարզվես (քաշերով վարժություններ), հաստատ ավելի կավ կլի: ՈՒ շատ քիչ բժիշկներ քեզ սա խորհուրդ կտան, էդ էլ ասեմ :Ճ


Հավայի պանիկա չի։ Բժիշկն ախտորոշումը սկսում ա ամենավտանգավոր բաները ժխտելով: Ցանկացած պարագայում ա տենց: Տվյալ դեպքում ամենավտանգավոր բաները մենակ գործիքային հետազոտությամբ ա հնարավոր ժխտել: Այլ ախտանիշների դեպքում մի երկու հարցուփորձով էլ ա հնարավոր: Ու միշտ ավելի լավ ա ամենավտանգավորը կասկածվի ու ժխտվի, քան ամենաանվտանգը կասկածվի ու վերջում պարզվի՝ ամենավտանգավորն ա, բայց արդեն ուշ լինի: 

Ու խնդրում եմ՝ թարգի խորհուրդ տալը:

Արտ, դեռ չե՞ս գնացել բժշկի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ստեղ լիքը խելոքներ չեն, դիպլոմավորված բժիշկներ են: Խելոք լինելն ու մի ոլորտի մասնագետ լինելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:
> 
> Ու հա, եթե թեմա բացես գլխացավի մասին, քեզ մի քանի հարց կտամ, ու քո պատասխաններից կախված կա՛մ կասեմ քնի-հանգստացի, կա՛մ կասեմ՝ հենց էս պահին բժշկի գնալ էլ չէ, զանգի շտապօգնություն: Քեզ թվում ա՝ մարդիկ կոշկակարությու՞ն են սովորում էդքան տարի։ Քեզ թվում ա՝ մարդիկ գուգլ կարդալո՞վ են բժիշկ դառնում:
> 
> Այ երբ կգնաս, վեց տարի գիշեր-ցերեկ բժշկականներում կճռռաս, էդ քո գուգլի նյութերից հազար անգամ մեծ ու հազար անգամ ավելի բարդ տեքստեր կկարդաս, կլինիկաներում կչլվես, կհերթապահես, երկուսից չորս տարի էլ կլինիկական օրդինատուրայում կփտես, այ էդ ժամանակ կգաս ու էս թեմայում խորհուրդներ կտաս: Իսկ էս պահին կներես, բայց խոսքը խելոքի ու դեբիլի մասին չի, այլ կոմպետենտ ու ոչ կոմպետենտ լինելու: Դու ոչ կոմպետենտ ես էս բնագավառում, հաշտվի էդ մտքի հետ:


Բյուր ջան, ինֆորմացված-կրթվածն ու քթի ծակ ունեցողը միշտ չի որ իրար հետ են հանդես գալիս: Քթի ծակ ունենալու համար պոլիտեխնիկ ա պետք ավարտել :Ճ
Համոզված եմ, ինքդ լիքը օրինակներ գիտես «կոմպետենտ» բժիշկների սխալ ախտորոշման, խորհուրդների, բուժման, ուղղակի վիճել շատ ես սիրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ինֆորմացված-կրթվածն ու քթի ծակ ունեցողը միշտ չի որ իրար հետ են հանդես գալիս: Քթի ծակ ունենալու համար պոլիտեխնիկ ա պետք ավարտել :Ճ
> Համոզված եմ, ինքդ լիքը օրինակներ գիտես «կոմպետենտ» բժիշկների սխալ ախտորոշման, խորհուրդների, բուժման, ուղղակի վիճել շատ ես սիրում:


Ոչ կոմպետենտ բժիշկների առկայությունը ոչ մասնագետներին կոմպետենտ չի դարձնում ու իրանց խորհրդատվությունը չի արդարացնում: Հա՛, էսօրվա օրով լիքը ծանոթով-փողով ավարտած բժիշկներ կան, բայց հերիք ա մի քիչ հարց ու փորձ անես, հանգիստ պարզում ես՝ ով ում բարեկամն ա, մոտը չես գնում: Թե չէ անկեղծ ասած, զարգացած ու կրթված ոչ բժիշկն ու փողով ավարտած բժիշկը ոչ կոմպետենտությամբ իրարից չեն տարբերվում: 

Ու ի դեպ, անգամ կոմպետենտ լավ մասնագետներն են սխալվում, որովհետև բժշկությունը մաթեմատիկա չի, էնտեղ մեկին գումարած մեկ միշտ չի, որ երկուս ա անում, ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի բարդ ա, քան գուգլը քեզ ներկայացնում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, ես միայն ու միայն գարեջուր եմ խմում, չեմ ծխում։ Բայց մերսի։ 
> 
> Բժկներն ավելի ճիշտ են։ Ճիշտ ա ես մի բանի մասին եմ գրել, բայց ուրիշ նշաններ էլ կան։ Ու հաճախ ինտերնետներում մարդիկ են լինում, ում մտքով չի էլ անցնում ուրիշ նշանների մասին հարցնել, ինչ-որ բուժումներ են տալիս։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Գարեջուրն էլ թարկի: Ամենաանառողջ խմիչքներից ա: Գուգլն ա ասում: Մարդ ես, կարող ա բժիշկը չասի:

Too much beer bad for eyes


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*About 15 per cent of Australians are affected by the disease – where sight fades in the centre of the visual field – 
and one per cent will have the advanced or end-stage form that eventually steals sight.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գարեջուրն էլ թարկի: Ամենաանառողջ խմիչքներից ա: Գուգլն ա ասում: Մարդ ես, կարող ա բժիշկը չասի:
> 
> Too much beer bad for eyes
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*About 15 per cent of Australians are affected by the disease – where sight fades in the centre of the visual field – 
> and one per cent will have the advanced or end-stage form that eventually steals sight.


Էլի շարունակում ա իրա դիլետանտական խորհուրդները: Եթե էդպես լիներ, հիմա սաղ Սկանդինավիան քոռ ման էր գալիս: Հա՛, ալկոհոլի չարաշահումը վնաս ա առողջությանը, բայց տեսողությունը վերջին բանն ա, ինչի մասին պետք ա մտածել էդ վնասները գնահատելիս:

----------

Chuk (30.03.2017), laro (30.03.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլի շարունակում ա իրա դիլետանտական խորհուրդները: Եթե էդպես լիներ, հիմա սաղ Սկանդինավիան քոռ ման էր գալիս: Հա՛, ալկոհոլի չարաշահումը վնաս ա առողջությանը, բայց տեսողությունը վերջին բանն ա, ինչի մասին պետք ա մտածել էդ վնասները գնահատելիս:


Նախ Հայաստանում գարեջուր արտադրողներն ու որակը ստուգողները ավազակներ են: ՈՒ Սկանդինավիայում այո, կամ քոռ են, կամ էլ գարեջուրը լավն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ Հայաստանում գարեջուր արտադրողներն ու որակը ստուգողները ավազակներ են: ՈՒ Սկանդինավիայում այո, կամ քոռ են, կամ էլ գարեջուրը լավն ա:


Նայի, դու էդտեղ նստած քո դիլետանտական գիտելիքներով որոշեցիր, որ գարեջրից ա, արդեն բուժման խորհուրդներ ես տալիս: Կապ չունի՝ Հայաստանի գարեջրի որակը լավն ա, թե վատը: Տվյալ պահին Չուկին պետք ա աչքի հատակի հետազոտություն, որ պարզվի՝ ինչից ա խնդիրը, ոչ թե առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին լեկցիաներ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նայի, դու էդտեղ նստած քո դիլետանտական գիտելիքներով որոշեցիր, որ գարեջրից ա, արդեն բուժման խորհուրդներ ես տալիս: Կապ չունի՝ Հայաստանի գարեջրի որակը լավն ա, թե վատը: Տվյալ պահին Չուկին պետք ա աչքի հատակի հետազոտություն, որ պարզվի՝ ինչից ա խնդիրը, ոչ թե առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին լեկցիաներ:


Բյուր, քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ խմելը թարկես: Քեզ լրիվ կորցնում ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ խմելը թարկես: Քեզ լրիվ կորցնում ես:


Խորհուրդներդ քեզ պահի, մասնագետ չես  :Wink:  ու իմ խմելու քանակի մասին էլ գաղափար անգամ չունես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խորհուրդներդ քեզ պահի, մասնագետ չես  ու իմ խմելու քանակի մասին էլ գաղափար անգամ չունես:


Խմածությունդ ստուգելու համար մասնագետ պետք չի, խոսքերիցդ ալկոհոլի հոտ ա գալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խմածությունդ ստուգելու համար մասնագետ պետք չի, խոսքերիցդ ալկոհոլի հոտ ա գալիս:


Վիշ, բացում ա ինձ, երբ փաստարկներիս դիմաց ասելիք չունենալուց ալկոհոլ ես մեջտեղ գցում: Հերիք ա դիլետանտություն անես էլի, ստեղ նստած ծիծաղում եմ, դու ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, թե ես ինչքան հազվադեպ եմ ալկոհոլ օգտագործում:

----------


## laro

Վիշապ փաստորեն դու հիմա մեզնից կոմպետենտ ես գարեջուրը թարկելու, առողջ ապրելակերպի քո քարոզով, էն դեպքում, երբ դու հիվանդին ոչ տեսել ես, ոչ էլ օբյեկտիվ գործիքային հետազոտության ենթարկել: Ու դու առանց էս ամեն ինչի արդեն դիագնոզը դրել ես, մեզ էլ անկապ տեղը պանիկա անող ես համարում: Ու ամենակարևորը news.am-ի հոդվածը հիմք համարելով :Դ էդ, որ ասում ես հնարավոր ա, որ ոչ մի լուրջ խնդիր չլինի, ինչի եք դուք վատը շեշտում, չես կարծում որ ճիշտը գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնելը չի? Չես կարծում  որ ավելի լավ ա ժխտվեն  հնարավոր հիվանդությունները բժշկի օբյեկտիվ զննության արդյունքում, քան կասկածելի ու կարևորը ոչ բժշկական կրթություն ունեցող, news.am-ի հղում դնող մարդու կողմից առաջարկվող խորհուրդներով ինչ-որ լուրջ ու կարևոր բան բաց թողնվի:

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, առաջարկում եմ թարգել (այլ ոչ թե թար*կ*ել) բանավեճը: Հուսով եմ, որ թեման ընթերցողներից ամեն մեկը արդեն հասկացել է, որ Վիշապի գրածները դիլետանտ մակարդակի գուգլյան որոնումներ են, իսկ մյուս կողմը, ովքեր տարբեր ոլորտի բժիշկներ են, ինչ նկատի ունեն, երբ խորհուրդ են տալիս հետազոտվել):

Վիշ, ես քեզ շատ շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար: Բայց էս բաժինը նախատեսված չի զուտ մեր դիլետանտ փորձով կիսվելու համար:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես ոմանց հումորի զգացումն էի փորձում… 
Հեսա պրոֆեսորներ կգտնվեն, որ կասեն, թե սա լուրջ թեմա է:

----------


## Chuk

Լուրջ խնդիր չկար, բոլորին շնորհակալություն խորհուրդների համար։ Արդյունքում բացահայտվեց, որ աստիգմատիզմս բավական սուր է արտահայտված, ակնոցս պիտի փքխեմ։ Հետքերը ապակենման գնդի վնասվածքներ էին, մի ամիս ինչ-որ վիտամինային կաթիլներ կանեմ։ Ցանցաթաղանթը նորմալ վիճակում էր, աչքիս ճնշումը նույնպես նորմալ էր։

Հետևանքը մնաց էն, որ հիմա տառերի տեղը հազիվ եմ գտնում. էսօր ու վաղը դեռ վատ կտեսնեմ, բիբերս լայնացրած են։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Cassiopeia (05.04.2017), Glück (05.04.2017), impression (05.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (05.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (05.04.2017), Հայկօ (06.04.2017), Ձայնալար (13.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

@Chuk, էդ լողացող սև բծերից իմ մի աչքի մեջ էլ են վերջերս հայտվել, ու հիմա արդեն զզվեցնում են, քոնը ի՞նչ վիճակում է, էդ վիտամինները օգնեցի՞ն, մի քիչ կիսվի էլի։

----------


## Chuk

> @Chuk, էդ լողացող սև բծերից իմ մի աչքի մեջ էլ են վերջերս հայտվել, ու հիմա արդեն զզվեցնում են, քոնը ի՞նչ վիճակում է, էդ վիտամինները օգնեցի՞ն, մի քիչ կիսվի էլի։


Մնացել են, բայց էլ հիմնականում չեմ նկատում: Մենակ շատ հոգնած ժամանակ են ընդգծված երևում:

Բժշկուհին ասել էր, որ մնալու են, ուղղակի վարժվելու եմ:

----------

Վիշապ (08.01.2020)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. բայց ստուգվել հաստատ արժի: Պարտադիր չի, որ նույն բանը լինի: Իմը ֆիզիկական հետք էր, որը տարածվելու-մեծանալու տենդենց չուներ: Կարող ա սխալ տերմիններով եմ ասում, բայց դե ))

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2020), Վիշապ (08.01.2020)

----------

